# Need IR motor 32309437



## OldMasterTech

First post but you'll hear more from me!

This one is personal, my own compressor! Yesterday had brownout then power loss which smoked the motor on my 2475N7.5

Anyone have a good used 32309437?

This is a 213T frame, 7.5 hp, 230 single phase, 3520 rpm - either that or who needs a perfect tank & pump!?


----------



## SonnyT

Sorry I don't, but Grainger has new ones with those parameters, but over $1,000 bucks!
213T frame, 7.5 hp, 230 single phase, 3520 rpm products - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------

